# Fumbling towards ecstasy



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm on the search for my first official spinning wheel. I do have my beautiful antique Visina but she is approaching her 155th birthday and is too fragile for everyday spinning.

A few months back, I took a beginning spinning course. I got to try out different wheels for an afternoon. I had a notion that I was going to get an Ashford Traveller but I found that it didnt suit me as well as some of the others. I was most comfortable with the Louets (S10, S17, Julia) and the Ashford Kiwi. I also enjoyed the instructors Majacraft Susie but those are beyond my budget right now.

So, how do I decide?
The Louets and Kiwis are available locally. They are beginner budget priced ($375).
One of the LYS has a Louet Julia for 15% off. (so $630)
I found a Kromski Polonaise online which is lightly used and owned by a guild member ($400). There are oodles of antique wheels for sale around here, including a nice Cpw, but I want a modern wheel. I also tried a friends Ladybug and thought it was okay, but a bit stiff. I looked and did not see any Babe or Bumblebee types wheels available here.

My requirements are;
Price (budget is $600)

Drive (single or double, either one felt fine to me)

Flexibility ( I like to knit lace and socks - I am the antiForerunner) but want to be able to change my mood

Asethetics (not huge but I want to enjoy it on different levels)

Portability ( no, I dont travel or go to events much)

Also, I dont expect this to be my last ever wheel. I just want something to learn on and develop my style.

Any suggestions? I want to support the LYS but I am open to having something shipped from afar.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'd advise against the Polonaise. It is a great wheel, but can be quite fiddly when trying to learn a wheel.

I'm not a big Louet fan. The ones I've spun on had a very stiff action and it seems a bit wobbly since it is a 3-point base. But that's just me. I know folks love their Louets.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I've been spinning about 9 years and still use as my number 1 machine the Ashford Joy that I started with, but then I am a small person and like it's portability a lot. It's very smooth and cooperative. I have an antique that I use only for demonstrations mainly because it's a little more temperamental, but a beautiful machine. If I were going to go buy something, I wouldn't buy an antique for my primary machine, but a new or newer one, maybe a Kromski or Lendrum. If you are seriously spinning, I really like the center-balance-type because of their good balance and speed and easy control. Just my experience.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Treadles...that's the word I was searching for, thank you.

Lendrums are made quite near to here. I havent had a chance to try one yet.

I am interested in hearing how other people decided on a first wheel. How long were you satisfied with it? I've torn between being something inexpensive in case I'm a dud or spending more and perhaps straightening my learning curve a little quicker.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

"_Fumbling ......towards..... ecstasy_." 



I _*LOVE*_ it ! :thumb:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My first wheel I bought from a friend in '94, it was used. It was an Ashford Traditonal. I had no clue about anything to do with wheels or spinning, I just knew I wanted to learn so I bought hers. She taught me to spin and I never looked back. I got my second wheel about 5 years later, also used, a Country Craftman. I knew more about wheels and had a friend who had one, this one was cheap so I bought it. I just got my third wheel almost 2 years ago. I had seriously thought about a Lendrum, lots of my friends have them. But I wasn't sure about having to have a separate head just to ply with. So I did a bunch of research and ended up buying a Kromski Sonata. It's taken me about this long to get used to it. She is so much different from any of my other wheels. But I have to say that my favorite wheel for everything I want to spin is my Ashford Traddy. She is my workhorse, never fail, I can spin everything on her, wheel. I know I will always be able to find parts, and expand her to meet my needs.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think you're right to go and try out wheels since this wheel has to please no one but you. I bought a schachts lady bug this summer. She was everything I wanted except the traditional look. I still miss that BUT, she's wonderful. She was the easiest for me to treadle. She can be run with either double or single drive - and is double treadled. I was looking for versitility first. I don't see myself owning 3-4 wheels and wanted 1 that could do everything I was most likely to do. Perhaps when I get to be a more experienced spinner, I will see the need for more wheels than 1. My ladybug had the most spinning ratios that came with the wheel. There are other whirls I can purchase for even more ratios. The bobbins are not so expensive that I can't purchase more - though most likely, DH will make them for me. 

I made a spread sheet of all the wheels I could find with all the comparison points I wanted to use. It took hours online and on the phone to find all the information on the wheels. Then I gradually narrowed the list down found a couple stores that sold the most of those few and went for a test drive.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

'fumbling towards ecstasy' is a song by Canadian songwriter Sarah Maclachlan.

The song is about making up your mind to do something and going ahead fearlessly about it.

Since I've decided to get a wheel and that could lead to some very good things, it seems appropriate.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I have a Louet S-10, a Schacht Ladybug & an Ashford Country Spinner.

The Louet is good for medium to thick yarn...not so good for something sock weight or lighter. The Ladybug can do it all depending on what whorl you use. The Ladybugs are a bit stiff until they are good and broke in. What I do like about it is that when you stop treadling, the wheel stops spinning.

The Country Spinner is for a heavy worsted on up. To do a worsted on this puppy you have to treadle like the Wicked Witch in OZ! LOL This is ThE machine if you want to do plying or art yarns.

That being said, at the spinning class I taught this past weekend a gal had a Lendrum wheel. I asked to try it......ohhhh myyyy...if I had extra dollars floating around, I would get one of these. It treadles smoooooth. The bobbin is tilted towards you so you can see what is going on without having to stop and look over the top. Easy to use Scotch tension. A very nice wheel IMO.

Had a Babe....was the biggest piece of junk I ever spun on.
The Bumblebee intrigues me though....

Wheel shopping is sooo much fun!

Callieslamb: I bought the bulky plyer flyer combo with a slow whorl. You really want to get one of these puppies! It plies like a dream. With a bulky bobbin I can get 8.2 oz. of about a worsted weight yarn on there. The bulky plyer works with the regular bobbins too. I just leave it on the wheel unless I want to spin something fine. I can see using this wheel for years and years...


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I ended up with a Majacraft Saxony...
After joining a guild at a local shop, that sold nearly all the wheels out there at the time. I tried all their wheels for awhile... and the Majacraft just called to me. ;O)

Love that it is double treadle(easier on me and I have more control), super smooth to run, can spin both lace weight and bulky yarns... at what ever speed I want. 
Is great with plying yarn.
They have big bobbin's too, which I love.

No down side, except they don't make it any more. 
But over all, with the wheels I have tried in the past... love the Majacraft line.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> "_Fumbling ......towards..... ecstasy_."
> 
> 
> 
> I _*LOVE*_ it ! :thumb:


thats what I thought!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I'm new to spinning on a wheel (after using a drop spindle for a couple of years). I took a class for beginners and used a Lendrum there. Because there are few spinners in my area, I wanted something that I felt I could manage on my own. After looking at a dizzying number of wheels at SAFF (fiber fair in NC), I decided on a Lendrum.

I don't have to oil it, the bobbins are easy to switch out, and the jumbo flyer for plying is fantastic. It's huge! The Lendrum "complete" runs about $700, but comes with the jumbo flyer, fast flyer and a tensioned lazy Kate with a total of 4 bobbins.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I never heard of the song, myself, but still.....

Kudos to RileyJo for making the connection. 


I've been fumbling about for years. Ecstasy _would_ be a cool place to land. :shrug:

(and the fiber forum as likely a place as any to find it !  )


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

rileyjo said:


> ( I like to knit lace and socks - I am the antiForerunner) but want to be able to change my mood




I knew it !! I just _knew_ I had an arch-nemesis, somewhere, but, but......._*you*_ ? 

:run:











I need to read through more of these threads !


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

That's great that you have an opportunity to try out as many wheels as you can. Make sure she's a good fit for your height and flexibility. I love my Joy. She's my go-to wheel when I ever get a chance to spin. I like her double treddle and center orifice. For some reason, I spin backwards to most folks so a 'right handed' wheel is awkward for me as I'm told I spin left handed. Single treddles tend to give me an ache in the back as I tend to rock with the motion after a while. I like a wheel that I can have the option of a double drive or scotch tension as well. Best thing is to find out what works for you. Take a sample of roving and use this same roving on all the wheels you work on. That will eliminate the variance of the roving from your searches as well. Good luck!! Can't wait to see what wheel you choose...

Oh, I have a couple of wheels for sale, if anyone is searching!!! Just haven't put them on the barter board as yet. PM me if interested.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

What great information here !! I am in decision mode as well, learning what I NEED in a wheel ......


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I need to find a Canadian songwriter who sings about fear of commitment...

I havent bought a wheel yet because I havent found the right one. Nothing feels quite right. I think I need more experience and confidence.

What I did instead was treat myself to a Golding Drop Spindle. I use the cheap one I have now just about everyday and I enjoy it. I am making yarn and fiddling around with plying and dyes so I am making progress. I have been buying lots of fiber too and that is so much fun.

So, I'm okay with just being a Spindler for now. My wheel money is stashed and since the money out of an inheritance from my mother, I want to be sure that I buy a wheel that makes me feel connected to her in some way.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We will require photos when it arrives


----------

